# Cover engine golf 6 gti



## casti (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to leave this finishing but I am afraid .... 

Exactly, what parts I have to cover of the water?

Thanks:wave:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

No need to worry as it's already been done for you:thumb:


----------



## casti (Oct 7, 2014)

Please, any help?

Thanks

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

